# i hate those people !!!!!!!!!



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

yesterday eventing my GF and i went to a local shopping mall and after getting out of the car we saw a buch of scratches on the tail gate.








some1 used a stone and did these heavy scratches. 
this morning i saw anothe scratch on the c-pillar 








WFT !?!?! i cant get it! why people do those ****ing **** !!
























_Modified by Torsten at 9:00 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

SO F'ed up! I'm sorry to see, but the first thing to do is fix it back to normal. I'd check your local audi dealer, they usual have 'lipstick' sized touchup paint for about $30. Best of luck!


----------



## halik (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: i hate those people !!!!!!!!! (Torsten)*

Who the **** keys car... honestly. What the **** goes through your head to intentionally **** with someone's car.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jacob G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacob G* »_SO F'ed up! I'm sorry to see, but the first thing to do is fix it back to normal. I'd check your local audi dealer, they usual have 'lipstick' sized touchup paint for about $30. Best of luck!

well, i think a 'lipstick' sized touchup paint wont work here. 
im gonna paint the tail gate and try to polish the pillar.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Torsten)*

I ****ing hate vandals.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: i hate those people !!!!!!!!! (Torsten)*

that sucks !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Don Keith (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: i hate those people !!!!!!!!! (Torsten)*

Great holiday cheer?








Whoever did that may karma have your back.
Don


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: i hate those people !!!!!!!!! (Don Keith)*

Hey Torsten!
Hope that console is working ok in the corrado.
As for the a6 "key" marks- First step here is to run your fingernail over them. If it catches, which I assume it will as they look deep, your only 2 options are to fill them with touch up paint, wet sand the area, and buff it or have someone buff it or have the area resprayed professionally.
If you nail does not catch, consult a local detailer, or sand that with meguiars unigrit 3000 grit sandpaper and sanding block in one direction, wash and dry, then buff with menzerna super intensive polish on an orange cutting pad and then follow up with a white polishing pad and menzerna final polish on a porter cable buffer or rotary.
Good luck, sorry to see...


----------

